# alphamax vs maxxis



## kodiak3154 (Sep 10, 2009)

I am also interested in hearing from ppl who have shot both.

I am torn between a Maxxis 35 and a AB


----------



## buckoff6183 (Oct 16, 2008)

all i can say is shoot them, the maxxis 35 is crazy, it is dead quiet and absolutley no shock at all. they are two totally diffrent bows. both are great bows but you can feel a diffrence.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

You can get a used Am on here dirt cheap compared to the Maxxis new. To me the only difference is the Maxxis is just a little smoother to draw and less vibration. With your eyes closed when drawing there is not enough of a difference to notice between the two. I have an AM35 and shot it side by side with the Maxxis yesterday for about two hours. I would go with the AM or wait for the Burner to come out.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Jul 31, 2004)

asa1485,

What do you mean "wait for the Burner to come out?" ??? Is this a new Hoyt model that is coming out LATER THAN the other 2010 bows???


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry for the confusion. The Alphaburner is a new release for 2010 and was released with the Maxxis. However, the Alphaburner has not reached most of the store yet for people to try out.


----------

